# Woolworth's Menu Circa Late 1950's



## smoky10 (Aug 4, 2008)

How many remember this?????


----------



## markgum (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry; b4 my time.  :wink:


----------



## jcollazo (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember going to Woolworth's in the late 60s and 70s. The Thursday liver and onion special was very good. But it was their burgers and fries that were exceptional.

Thanks for the memories


----------



## brycej (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to go to the Woolworth's lunch counter often in the early '60s.


----------



## TBone (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to go as a kid in the early 60's and remember watching the jet spray fountains spray orange drink inside that clear plastic machine.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Aug 4, 2008)

I was born in 1966 and my first job was at woolworths restaurant


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember the Woolworth's, but my little home town was too small to have one when I was growning up.  Don't remember if I ever ate at one.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember those menues well....my cousin worked at the Woolworth's fountain in the early 50's, and my mom and older sister used to take me there for a chocolate malt---the BEST!!


----------



## ronhampton (Aug 4, 2008)

smoky10 said:


> How many remember this?????



i remember more than that


----------



## LanceD (Aug 4, 2008)

Late 60's, go to the counter with Mom and would always order the banana split and hold the bananas. Strawberry, chocolate and pineapples with loads of whipped cream and nuts :eat:.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 4, 2008)

And the early bird special at the counter 2 eggs,2 strips bacon, grits, toast .49 add the never ending cup of Joe for a nickel,  but remember I made $1.10 an hour the year was 1959 and life was so much simpler.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 5, 2008)

I remember going to meet my mother for lunch and sitting at the counter. It was huge on the corner of Powell and Market in San Francisco   They had good food and they also had the soda machine that sprayed the drink inside of the plastic bubble.  It was a big store and it sold everything you needed for your house


----------



## marcruby (Aug 5, 2008)

There was a Woolworth's down the street from where I grew up in NE Philly (that was 1946 for all you kids).  We never ate there because there was a Linton's right across the street and an H&H just down the road.  I did buy most of my school supplies from them.

Marc


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 5, 2008)

I remenber belly'n up to the Woolworth's bar and ordering Greenriver soda! That was in the 50's.


----------



## MDWine (Aug 5, 2008)

Naw... it was all about the grilled cheese and the cherry smash!!!

Those were the days!


----------



## smoky10 (Aug 5, 2008)

Just like all restaurants then they used real butter and everything was fried in pure lard. Nothing tastes as good now, pork fat rules.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 5, 2008)

I remember getting my butt spanked in a Woolworths store in Huntington Park Ca. My mom had enough to buy me a pin wheel ,I wanted a Fire truck, and was going to have it I pitched a fit and I really got it,(not the fire truck) but this was in 1948 or 49, when you could legally spank a nasty little kids butt, turns out I didn't even get the pin wheel, all I got was another butt blistering when my dad got home.. I never embarrassed my mother or my self in That manner again,  I do remember the fountains and grills though,


----------

